# Why has Maurice Boland left Talk Radio Europe?



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Ireland's most favourite export to the Costa del Sol left Talk Radio Europe (one of the better radio stations on the coast) on Weds., anybody know why?, was he pushed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rjnpenang said:


> Ireland's most favourite export to the Costa del Sol left Talk Radio Europe (one of the better radio stations on the coast) on Weds., anybody know why?, was he pushed:


google is your friend

Maurice Boland steps down from Talk Radio Europe (TRE) Marbella. | Olive Press Newspaper


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Caught with his trousers down I believe is the expression...sanctimonious '***' that he is!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Caught with his trousers down I believe is the expression...sanctimonious '***' that he is!!


allegedly.................


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

"Smoke and Fire"; people generally don't resign 'with immediate effect' without good cause and reason in my limited experience!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Personally I think the whole subject is best left alone.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Fine by me!


----------

